# 09/30 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starks vs. Allin should be good. Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Starks vs. Allin should be good. Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.


I still think the endgame is darby vs cage at full gear in like a bodybag match or something


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Starks vs. Allin should be good. Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.





Firefromthegods said:


> I still think the endgame is darby vs cage at full gear in like a bodybag match or something


It seems like they’re trying to give us at least one big ticket PPV-worthy match per week. It’s a nice idea, but I hope they don’t dilute the importance of these matches.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Crap ... 4 more day to wait


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

only interested in Starks v Allin so far on this card



optikk sucks said:


> It seems like they’re trying to give us at least one big ticket PPV-worthy match per week. It’s a nice idea, but I hope they don’t dilute the importance of these matches.


yeah, i noticed this too - one ppv-type match a week

that’s a pretty good philosophy seeing they just have 4 PPVs

there has to be some pay-offs along the line


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, i noticed this too - one ppv-type match a week
> 
> that’s a pretty good philosophy seeing they just have 4 PPVs
> 
> there has to be some pay-offs along the line


yeah for sure. If they give us these matches then do wwe-style rematches, I’m out. The match has to push storylines forward and not just into rubber-match territory. 

The lack of rematches is one of the reasons why I enjoy AEW more.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's usually cards like this that end up being "Surprisingly" really good.
I'm getting bored with the women's division and they need to do something, give DMD something to sink her teeth into, Nyla/Vickie NEED to do something, it's been 2 months now that they formed this reunion.

Also, SCU is not Daniels but Sky? Cool. Still, don't let the match drag too long..

Darby vs Starks should deliver.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well...nothing really appeals here unless Ricky Starks wins which I doubt.



Lheurch said:


> Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.


Why? Both TNA and WCW loved doing the same thing and that's clearly who AEW is influenced by.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Starks vs. Allin should be good. Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.


AEW do occasionally struggle to tease and build to a climax with effective timing. They can do better on that front. I have no problem with it being on a random Dynamite though - the car park brawl being on Dynamite rather than ppv worked really well, for instance. With only 4 ppv's per year it makes sense to have some big pay off's on weekly TV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to everything here except for Jericho vs Isaiah Kassidy. Don't mind the match I'm just not hyped for it.

Darby vs Starks should be great. I don't mind them doing it on TV, as others have said, they try to make their weekly episodes feel important. Every week we always get a PPV worthy match or angle for free. I love that about AEW. It's not just rinse and repeat bullshit like RAW/SD and their shows feel like must-watch experiences for their fans.

I guess Moxley will just try to hype the Archer match. Sucks that Archer will be gone and quarantined for the rest of the build. According to reports Cage is also sick but not confirmed to have COVID yet. 

Pumped for Britt Baker, I have really missed her promos. FTR vs SCU should also be very good seeing as Scorpio is taking Daniels place. Sky and Kaz are great together, never really liked Daniels, even in his TNA days.

Looks like it'll be another good show.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Starks vs. Allin should be good. Surprised they are just having it on a random show with all the teasing and buildup though.


I mean you only have room for like 2 or 3 matches on a ppv so it makes sense sadly. You have to have your mandatory Cody match, a Jericho match, a Young Bucks match. Even if there is no story there like at All Out. Then there is the mandatory Omega/Page stuff with this epic 5 year build up that we are going towards. Add on top of that the title matches and yea there really isn't a lot of room on ppv for other wrestlers that are not involved with with The Elite or in a title feud. 

Starks/Darby should have happened at All Out instead of a pointless Bucks/Jurassic Express match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm excited to see Starks vs. Darby though I'm not sure what to expect from it. I imagine this will be the 1st in a series of matches, or they'll have at least one more match. This match looks like a clean wrestling match, besides Darby doing something suicidal obviously. I think Ricky will win the first match here. He needs the win more right now.

Jericho vs. Cassidy will be the next example of Jericho trying to help get someone else over with Kassidy like he did with......Cassidy......hm, maybe he just likes that name. I like Private Party but I also think they have a long ways to go. So I expect Kassidy to do well here, but we all know the outcome.

Interesting that it will be Sky and Kaz instead of Daniels and Kaz representing SCU. Though I guess the story is that FTR are facing the first ever champions which technically were Sky and Kaz. Just a little weird to see when Sky has just been doing singles matches for the last few months. I wonder if there is a store there with some rust as a tag team. Either way, FTR win, probably defend against Best Friends at the Anniversary show, then the Bucks at Full Gear.

Britt Baker is now officially back. Good, that division needs her badly.

And with Mox, with Archer out at least for another week, I imagine that we'll see Mox, Darby, and Hobbs vs. Kingston and the Lucha Bros as a fill in for now. That match probably gets made official for the 10/7 show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting that Scorpio Sky is back in 'SCU' already....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Interesting that Scorpio Sky is back in 'SCU' already....


Turn coming?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah , it should be Kaz & Daniels as the tag team now since Sky has his own theme song - he's clearly the singles competitor of SCU


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

with Lance Archer in limbo(they waited a lot longer than two weeks for QT Marshalls return) maybe Mox will announce a replacement opponent.

Don't like Jericho versus Isiah. Jericho was in the tag team storyline with Hager. Hopefully this has some storyline payoff.

Starks vs Allin. I think the match should have gotten more build but they need to just do the matches eventually. Allin needs the win more than Starks. I don't think Starks is NBT so give Allin the win as he needs it more. But Allin is injury prone. Hopefully Allin won't die in this match.

FTR vs SCU. Sky in this match doesn't make sense storyline wise. Should be Daniels and Kazarian. Of course FTR will win. Don't like the match this is a keep busy match but I think FTR is busy enough. Hopefully there's some storyline payoff.

Britt Baker should squash a jobber(although AEW overdoes the jobber match it makes sense here) leading into a new feud or rematch with Big Swole.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

For everyone saying it makes no sense for it to be Sky and Kaz, I take it as FTR wanting to show a win over the first ever AEW tag Champs, and that was Sky and Kaz, not Kaz and Daniels. So for that reason, this makes complete sense to me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Turn coming?


Either that or given up on his singles push.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hopefully this is the start of a new direction for Baker. She needs to stay away from Swole. Perhaps a future program with Shida for the title?

I miss those amazing Baker promos even though they wouldn't be the same now with no full crowd


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Interesting that Scorpio Sky is back in 'SCU' already....


He's in a pretty weird spot. Sometimes it seems like AEW is all for pushing him as a single star and sometimes he's wondering around directionless.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Y2K23 said:


> He's in a pretty weird spot. Sometimes it seems like AEW is all for pushing him as a single star and sometimes he's wondering around directionless.


I would have built it better. Have FTR go over Kaz and Daniels in a shorter than usual match. Next week they celebrate beating the first ever tag champs. Scorpio comes out and says they did not beat the first tag champs because he was not involved. So for one night only he is joining Kaz in tag action again. Then the next week or anniversary show have FTR win in a longer match and pinning Kaz. Then Scorpio can properly leave SCU since they are holding him back. There, now you have a month of angle vs a week or two.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> I would have built it better. Have FTR go over Kaz and Daniels in a shorter than usual match. Next week they celebrate beating the first ever tag champs. Scorpio comes out and says they did not beat the first tag champs because he was not involved. So for one night only he is joining Kaz in tag action again. Then the next week or anniversary show have FTR win in a longer match and pinning Kaz. Then Scorpio can properly leave SCU since they are holding him back. There, now you have a month of angle vs a week or two.


Yeah this would have been better booking, but they did already beat Daniels and Kaz. They should however brought it up for this match to make more sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah this would have been better booking, but they did already beat Daniels and Kaz. They should however brought it up for this match to make more sense.


There was a way to do it to build FTR and Sky at the same time. I wish they would have done that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW still wants to do the 6-man tag before October 15th Anniversary show. So Starks/Allin could be used to still keep keep that match front and center. Dynamite was taped already for the week, so if the 6 man is going to happen it would be on the October 7th/Jericho 30 Year Anniversary Show which is up against VP Debate that night.

Given how AEW wants to get that match in, I wonder if that's the tip off Archer might pin Moxley in the match. Mox shows vulnerability and a (tag) blemish on his record, Archer gets the rub of pinning Mox and the Mox retains the week later and holds the belt another 3-4 months until Revolution.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW still wants to do the 6-man tag before October 15th Anniversary show. So Starks/Allin could be used to still keep keep that match front and center. Dynamite was taped already for the week, so if the 6 man is going to happen it would be on the October 7th/Jericho 30 Year Anniversary Show which is up against VP Debate that night.
> 
> Given how AEW wants to get that match in, I wonder if that's the tip off Archer might pin Moxley in the match. Mox shows vulnerability and a (tag) blemish on his record, Archer gets the rub of pinning Mox and the Mox retains the week later and holds the belt another 3-4 months until Revolution.


Will Archer be good to go for the Oct 7th show though? I don't think he'll be back until the Anniversary show honestly.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Will Archer be good to go for the Oct 7th show though? I don't think he'll be back until the Anniversary show honestly.


Depends on if he's symptomatic or not. If he isn't, it means he's very likely cleared after two weeks as he got such a small viral load he's not even showing symptoms while his body will still fight it off and build an immunity. I'd be wary as Mox though TBH. But given how they could have just saved the Kingston match to build for the Anniversary show if they didn't believe Archer would be back I think they have certain level of confidence Archer will be cleared. If I have the time line correct the Archer returned home around September 10th (Dynamite aired live September 9th, taped September 16th show on the 10th) - and he was exposed from his wife shortly thereafter. So he was likely already on the tail end of his infection treat by the September 23rd live show + tapings for this week. 

October 7th will be almost four weeks after his exposure, October 14th more than a month.

Though given Full Gear is November 7th and only three Dynamites between The Dynamite Anniversary Show and Full Gear that they should have just used Kingston vs Moxley for October 14th and then saved Archer vs Moxley for Full Gear. This would have allowed them more time to get that six man tag in.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

AEW should have Jimmie Walker aka J.J. Evans from the old show Good Times do a plug for AEW Dynamite telling people to tune in and calling it "Dy-no-mite!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Orange Cassidy vs Dark Order’s “10” added to the show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Orange Cassidy vs Dark Order’s “10” added to the show.


I mean they had to have the biggest homegrown draw on the show.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Orange Cassidy vs Dark Order’s “10” added to the show.



I think it should be a rematch OC versus Phoenix. Hopefully Phoenix attacks OC after the match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what 10 has. I think they probably had Moxley kayfabe fuck him up, so he could spend a few months training LOL. He has a great physique


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> It will be interesting to see what 10 has. I think they probably had Moxley kayfabe fuck him up, so he could spend a few months training LOL. He has a great physique


Yeah 10 is pretty ripped, easily the best physique in DO, I don’t think he has had a match yet


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> It will be interesting to see what 10 has. I think they probably had Moxley kayfabe fuck him up, so he could spend a few months training LOL. He has a great physique


Great shout
I actually thought of this too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah 10 is pretty ripped, easily the best physique in DO, I don’t think he has had a match yet


He's had a couple on Dark. His best move is a spinebuster but it doesn't compete with Will Hobbs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah 10 is pretty ripped, easily the best physique in DO, I don’t think he has had a match yet


Choosing the only ripped number of the Dark Order to lose to Trashidy is horrible. Have him beat one of the putties if he has to be there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Choosing the only ripped number of the Dark Order to lose to Trashidy is horrible. Have him beat one of the putties if he has to be there.


Meh, I think doing OC vs Silver or 5 would be worse than OC vs 10, little guy vs big guy with the little guy coming out on top has been going on too long in the wrestling industry for me to get mad at it now lol, I actually want to see 10 and his imposing figure, I don’t want to see the rest of the minions


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Meh, I think doing OC vs Silver or 5 would be worse than OC vs 10, little guy vs big guy with the little guy coming out on top has been going on too long in the wrestling industry for me to get mad at it now lol, I actually want to see 10 and his imposing figure, I don’t want to see the rest of the minions


I would love to see Preston Vance against someone good. Too bad they are giving us this. What an amazing debut of a guy on Dynamite, to lose to Captain Cosplay.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I would love to see Preston Vance against someone good. Too bad they are giving us this. What an amazing debut of a guy on Dynamite, to lose to Captain Cosplay.


He’s gonna lose this one but I can see them eventually putting him on Anna Jays level in Dark Order, like a #2 to Brodie higher than Uno. Supposedly he has been training so he can be that extra muscle to make DO even better if he’s good. Brodie is dominant himself so having 10 and Anna Jay as his top 2, with Uno/Grayson as the tag specialists would be great. DO should just be those 5, the rest of the minions should just be on stage during matches or a part of the brawls but not in ring acts that get matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He’s gonna lose this one but I can see them eventually putting him on Anna Jays level in Dark Order, like a #2 to Brodie higher than Uno. Supposedly he has been training so he can be that extra muscle to make DO even better if he’s good. Brodie is dominant himself so having 10 and Anna Jay as his top 2, with Uno/Grayson as the tag specialists would be great. DO should just be those 5, the rest of the minions should just be on stage during matches or a part of the brawls but not in ring acts that get matches.


I definitely agree with that. The putties should be picking up Brodie's laundry, not wrestling.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Y2K23 said:


> He's in a pretty weird spot. Sometimes it seems like AEW is all for pushing him as a single star and sometimes he's wondering around directionless.


Scorpio Sky should be pushed as a singles wrestler with Will Hobbs as his bodyguard.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I would have built it better. Have FTR go over Kaz and Daniels in a shorter than usual match. Next week they celebrate beating the first ever tag champs. Scorpio comes out and says they did not beat the first tag champs because he was not involved. So for one night only he is joining Kaz in tag action again. Then the next week or anniversary show have FTR win in a longer match and pinning Kaz. Then Scorpio can properly leave SCU since they are holding him back. There, now you have a month of angle vs a week or two.


I can definitely see something like this happening.



sjm76 said:


> Scorpio Sky should be pushed as a singles wrestler with Will Hobbs as his bodyguard.


He would've have to be a heel for this to work tho. AEW is in desperate need for faces, especially if the Bucks/Omega go heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on BTE, I think this SCU thing could be the start of a Christopher Daniels retirement angle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh this is cool, I'd like to see Mox vs. any of Penta, Fenix, Butcher or Blade.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310980482142744577


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Oh this is cool, I'd like to see Mox vs. any of Penta, Fenix, Butcher or Blade.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310980482142744577


Nice. Guaranteed banger. I'd like to see Rey Fenix the most, just because of the unique style clash


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Mox/Butcher sounds good to me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Random thought: Brandi should have a submission she calls the Thirst Trap. (Maybe a triangle choke?)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Oh this is cool, I'd like to see Mox vs. any of Penta, Fenix, Butcher or Blade.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310980482142744577


Looks good, hopefully its Mox vs Pentagon


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They lost their big cross feud main event last week, but they didn't rebook it for this week featuring Pentagon in Archer's place. Starks vs Allin should be at Full Gear. What happened to Hobbs' push? What's the fallout from last week's ending?

Cage should have a FTW title defense.

Brodie Lee should be defending the TNT title each week against some of the guys that Cody wrestled.

Miro should be on the card.

Shida should also be on the card.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> They lost their big cross feud main event last week, but they didn't rebook it for this week featuring Pentagon in Archer's place. Starks vs Allin should be at Full Gear. What happened to Hobbs' push? What's the fallout from last week's ending?
> 
> Cage should have a FTW title defense.
> 
> ...


I agree. Not hyped for this show at all. Hopefully it surprises us.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> They lost their big cross feud main event last week, but they didn't rebook it for this week featuring Pentagon in Archer's place. Starks vs Allin should be at Full Gear. What happened to Hobbs' push? What's the fallout from last week's ending?
> 
> Cage should have a FTW title defense.
> 
> ...


Brodie specifically said the open challenge for the TNT Championship was finished.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Brodie specifically said the open challenge for the TNT Championship was finished.


That's why Tony or the championship committee should be booking him every week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> That's why Tony or the championship committee should be booking him every week.


Yeah, it's like AEW and a lot of it's fans just don't get it.

Forcing the cowardly champion to defend the title most weeks because he doesn't want to? Could potentially build a heel but him saying "Nup not defending it weekly" just makes AEW look like pussies for letting him do what he wants.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, it's like AEW and a lot of it's fans just don't get it.
> 
> Forcing the cowardly champion to defend the title most weeks because he doesn't want to? Could potentially build a heel but him saying "Nup not defending it weekly" just makes AEW look like pussies for letting him do what he wants.


I guess but in AEW, Cody is the management, so it might make him look like the heel instead of Brodie.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish the opponent of Eddie Kingston's choosing was Renee Young. And beforehand Eddie goades him into a LMS match or something.


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

Starks wins it tonight. Probably a dirty finish, with interference from Cage and whatnot. Should end with Tazz, Starks and Cage standing over Allin in a bodybag, setting up a gimmick match at Full Gear.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited for the show but the nba finals start tonight so I'll watch the first hour live, and watch the second hour later on in the night 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Why is this not the anniversary show?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Why is this not the anniversary show?


NBA Finals.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chipper In Da Houseeeee


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Live show or not ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TNT Movie looked good. Anyone seen The Equaliser?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Live show or not ?


No? i thought you of all people would know by now they alternate


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chipper In Da Houseeeee


FFS

That‘s a shame.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> FFS
> 
> That‘s a shame.


We need LESS viewers people!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting out hot!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> No? i thought you of all people would know by now they alternate


I followed the show a bit less in the past few weeks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

You know with all the build Darby Vs Ricky could've really gone on last especially if Moxley Vs Mystery opponent is non title


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can Starks please just bury Dweeby Allin?

Literally.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here we goooo


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, please JR, stop fucking calling him a "strange enigma" over and over again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> TNT Movie looked good. Anyone seen The Equaliser?


I used to watch the TV series. Here it was known as L’Equalitzador.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dug the promo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dug the promo.


No idea who that guy was. Why is he cutting promos for Dweeby?


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

A very anticipated match given on a random dynamite, not gonna complain


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They should do a draw here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOT Fucking match. Good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOTH men cant really afford to lose. Fuck..i wonder what happens.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> No idea who that guy was. Why is he cutting promos for Dweeby?


No clue, they mentioned his name but I didn't recognise it. Regardless, it wasn't a bad promo tbh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this LIVE? They seem to have a pretty big crowd or the sound seems louder than normal. Whatever the case it sounds more natural than the Raw shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No clue, they mentioned his name but I didn't recognise it. Regardless, it wasn't a bad promo tbh


Agree. Not shabby


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> BOTH men cant really afford to lose. Fuck..i wonder what happens.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No clue, they mentioned his name but I didn't recognise it. Regardless, it wasn't a bad promo tbh


JPEGMafia, a fairly big name in the hip hop business. Not a bad get for a short promo I was shocked to see him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These two have fucking good chemistry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 91464


HAHAHA TRUE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking great opener.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great match. shouldve been saved for two weeks from now


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Either Starks is a master of selling or he's really injured. Cant tell


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... Starks shoulders weren't even down lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby for the win. Wow no fuckery! Ricky needs a big win though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid match and good for opener. Should've probably waited for a bigger show (the next PPV or the anniversary show) but enjoyable match nonetheless.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Coffin drop on the back, good psychology.

Loved Starks’ spear during that match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh, fucking Dweeby.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Great match. Went just the amount of time it should have, made sense, no stupid shit, no fuckery. Great start and should've been the main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match. Weird pin.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me that shit should have gone another 5 minutes. 

we had to sit through fucking 15 minutes of Jelly and Kiss last week.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Their similar styles really creates unbelievable chemistry between them. Cant wait to see them again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody next? Wow so far so good with the transitions. To be honest the matches dont look good tonight. But the show itself so far is solid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Fuck me that shit should have gone another 5 minutes.
> 
> we had to sit through fucking 15 minutes of Jelly and Kiss last week.


I wouldn't have been against another 5 minutes to be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Fuck me that shit should have gone another 5 minutes.
> 
> we had to sit through fucking 15 minutes of Jelly and Kiss last week.


Yep agree. We got almost 18 min of Kiss and Janella lmfao!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The man who ran out of peroxide.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

As hard as it was to get used to blonde Cody. Its gonna be even harder to stomach the very black he has now lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Starks sells so well I'm actually worried he's hurt lol. Hes got it all great match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great opener. These two need another match together.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I finally got used to the white blonde hair, now I've gotta get used to this lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Are there no actual fans there tonight?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Are there no actual fans there tonight?


Can you not hear them?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Same (took forever to get used to blonde and now I’m perplexed)!

I missed his promos!

AEW has put some Halloween shirts on their site. This is my fave!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Can you not hear them?


Just sounds like the AEW staff/wrestlers forming the fake "crowd". Not a single shot has been shown of any actual fans.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol, tuned in for ten minutes, and I'm shocked at how much has changed since i last watched. I'm gonna need to wiki a few things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Just sounds like the AEW staff/wrestlers forming the fake "crowd". Not a single shot has been shown of any actual fans.


Definitely sounds bigger than just the ones at ringside to me.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are they doing a dog collar match?

they are fucking shit literally any other stip bar that one please


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Collar match next week?!?!?! Damn


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Really? They had Brandi take them all out?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Can we really not go ONE Cody segment without Brandi?!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Definitely sounds bigger than just the ones at ringside to me.


Stands are literally empty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good shit


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Why would Dark Order hold Brodie Lee back. Shouldn't they be helping him beat Cody up?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Really? They had Brandi take them all out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nyla just comes out and randomly kicks ass hahaha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So you have this great, passionate, goose bump inducing promo from Cody where he returns and says "Fuck yes, I will fight this man and I will stop just short of killing him"

And then Brandi, who doesn't even need to fucking be there dives off the top rope and knocks a group of grown men over.

They just don't fucking get it. Fucking hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If this noise is pumped in, they are doing a fucking great job.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So you have this great, passionate, goose bump inducing promo from Cody where he returns and says "Fuck yes, I will fight this man and I will stop just short of killing him"
> 
> And then Brandi, who doesn't even need to fucking be there dives off the top rope and knocks a group of grown men over.
> 
> They just don't fucking get it. Fucking hell.


Teddy Long's soul says: Next week we gonna change it..Cody and Brandy vs Brody and Ana Jay!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck Brandi egotistical cunt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Stands are literally empty.


Yeah they have not shown anyone, but it sounds like there are a lot more people than just the guys at ringside.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR looking legit with them nice titles. They pretty much are getting rid of the odor from WWE lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, damn. I thought Cody was going full on corporate declining the dog collar match. A little bit disappointed it didn’t happen. Match should be damn good though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Cody. Good brawl.

I don't know why Brandi was there. (I mean, I do... but why?)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That brawl was um...interesting.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We’ve seen brawls like that in Wrestling far too many times, that was too WWEish.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn that should be a hell of a match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Brandi effect.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just realized next Wed is Kamala vs. Harris s Mike Pence lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah they have not shown anyone, but it sounds like there are a lot more people than just the guys at ringside.


They've made a point of showing the fans every week since they've been back and haven't tonight, and having now seen the entire stand it's clearly empty. Either the employees at ringside are doing a very good job or they're pumping something in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony got his ass whoooped. Holy shit this show is on fire. The transitions are fucking amazing tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Decent promo but FTR appeared like babyfaces there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love how they give Brandi the glory spot and how much it gets under the smarks skin lmao. I think its terrific.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I just realized next Wed is Kamala vs. Harris s Mike Pence lol


Yeah that is going to be bad for ratings. Dumb to do the dog collar match then.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Very strong opening half hour by AEW. FTR Vs SCU should be good as well as long as it's not incessantly long.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Decent promo but FTR appeared like babyfaces there.


My take away exactly. I get wanting shades of grey but this is just confusing. Aren't FTR the guys picking on 'old guys' in rock and roll Express before so why are they so offended by Matt doing the same thing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The South Park tonight should be awesome with all the COVID stuff.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL great follow up to Shavione being scared of Matt Jackson last week


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So fucking stupid.



sim8 said:


> My take away exactly. I get wanting shades of grey but this is just confusing. Aren't FTR the guys picking on 'old guys' in rock and roll Express before so why are they so offended by Matt doing the same thing


Exactly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Has Nick got COVID I wonder? Seem to be hiding him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman on commentary is infinitely better than Homeless Kenny.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hangman in that 20 second cut is just so likable and filled with charisma/star power. If he isn't AEW World Champion by 2022 I'll be so disappointed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least this is against a good team and not a twenty minute competitive match with T-Bag and Slapdick.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are alcoholics supposed to be likeable? Austin drank beer but it wasnt his entire fuckin gimmick. Jeez.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Functioning alcoholism is pretty common so ya

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres a place and time in my opinion for 20 min matches. Personally they should be limited . Most should be 7-10 tops. Anyhow, I wonder what Miro will do today? And have they showed anyone in the crowd? I dont see anyone. But the noise sounds good and whoever is editing is doing a good job.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dude is getting paid to drink. Rough gig heh.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are alcoholics supposed to be likeable? Austin drank beer but it wasnt his entire fuckin gimmick. Jeez.


A lot of people go through that period in life where being a drunken mess is amusing. Unfortunately, some people stay there waaayyyyy too long though


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dr. Jones said:


> A lot of people go through that period in life where being a drunken mess is amusing. Unfortunately, some people stay there waaayyyyy too long though


Very true doc

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Jones said:


> A lot of people go through that period in life where being a drunken mess is amusing. Unfortunately, some people stay there waaayyyyy too long though


Yeah it is pretty much a requirement for attending college.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great heel shit by Tully!


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Loved that callback to how SCU won the titles the first time. Good good stuff!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait, the ref kicks out Daniels for doing something he never saw but doesn't kick Tully out for that?








Lmao.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This has been a great first hour, night and day compared to last week


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gotta love Tully


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Love the old school heel moves from Tully and FTR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Night and day first hour vs last week. One of their best.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Flawless first professional rasslin hour, everything has flowed well. Amazing job AEW. Good shit!!!!11


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God their booking of Hangman irritates me. Now hes on the verge of tears because the guy who dumped him is in a title tournament. Jesus.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Y2K23 said:


> Flawless first professional rasslin hour, everything has flowed well. Amazing job AEW. Good shit!!!!11


Wouldn't say it was flawless but it has been really, really good so far


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait, the ref kicks out Daniels for doing something he never saw but doesn't kick Tully out for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Great first hour, only things I didn't really like was FTR coming across as babyfaces backstage and Hangman clearly overreacting to the announcement of Omega in a tournament.

Did chuckle at Taz saying "An opportunity at the AEW Title is so rare!" when it's been like 2-3 PPV's in a row where they've held a match where literally anyone could win a shot.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Night and day first hour vs last week. One of their best.


Is really is true, the worst on paper looking show tend to be the best ones usually


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hopefully the second hour doesn't go downhill...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

It has been a good show. But my foods ready, and the nba finals start so I'm gone.

Gonna finish the show later on tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the crowd is super small but sounds good.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait, the ref kicks out Daniels for doing something he never saw but doesn't kick Tully out for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniels spot happened early on. The Tully thing happened immediately before a pinfall attempt. Harder for the referee to stop and throw Tully out, I guess. Maybe weak reasoning but works enough for me to not be taken out of the match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far very solid show.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Really have high hopes for this one!!
I know most of y’all think PP is too green, but I see them as a huge part of the company’s future.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The talent that sing along with Judas come across like marks. You want to come across like a star, not a mark


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gonna give this one a pass ya'll. Fuck Jericho.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

sim8 said:


> Daniels spot happened early on. The Tully thing happened immediately before a pinfall attempt. Harder for the referee to stop and throw Tully out, I guess. Maybe weak reasoning but works enough for me to not be taken out of the match



Lol. That is weak as shit. Ref could have just thrown him out and FTR could have won clean. Protects your refs, protects basic psychology. Why does SCU need to be protected at this point? FTR cant beat them why exactly?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Chris selling for Luther


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God damnit Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So on Dark im guessing Luther and the masked lucha guy vs Ortiz and Santana


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Gonna give this one a pass ya'll. Fuck Jericho.


Yeah this match isnt going to hold my attention either


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That’s the way we all became The Bubbly Bunch. The Bubbly Bunch, The Bubbly Bunch....


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol. That is weak as shit. Ref could have just thrown him out and FTR could have won clean. Protects your refs, protects basic psychology. Why does SCU need to be protected at this point? FTR cant beat them why exactly?


Haha I know, i know. I tried to reason it but I guess that's the problem. If you have to try this hard to explain something away then something went wrong


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Think Hager broke his nose


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I was hoping the other one from PP would get a solo match first but Kassidy ain’t doing half bad.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

In hindsight, its funny that Jericho bitched about putting over Fandango back in the day.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone all close at ringside lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> In hindsight, its funny that Jericho bitched about putting over Fandango back in the day.


Thats hilarious.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Everytime jericho goes for the lionsault I'm expecting him to absolutely botch it lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why the fuck is Luther on my TV


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Great first hour, only things I didn't really like was FTR coming across as babyfaces backstage and Hangman clearly overreacting to the announcement of Omega in a tournament.
> 
> Did chuckle at Taz saying "An opportunity at the AEW Title is so rare!" when it's been like 2-3 PPV's in a row where they've held a match where literally anyone could win a shot.


Opportunity at the AEW title is so rare, except when we have a random AEW title match every other week Iike against Darby and Kingston out of nowhere.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jericho was the one who got Luther a job in AEW. Guess we shouldn't be surprised they would do something together at some point. I hope Jericho goes to Dark rather than bringing Luther to Dynamite


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Now were going to get Jericho and Luther next week? 

fuck me seriously how can anyone defend this fucking idiot anymore. 

Jericho is so sad


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

FFS, we’re going to have to endure a Luther match on Dynamite aren’t we 🤦‍♂️


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

1. Why are they tying Miro to this schlub?
2. Is Sabian REALLY wearing an effing midriff?!😂🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine signing the hottest free agent on the planet and this is what you do with him.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who the fuck is Billy Mitchell? 

some D grade celeb?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine signing the hottest free agent on the planet and this is what you do with him.


It‘ll be fun when he beats the ever living shit out of Kip during the wedding. Epic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I saw Luther, got an update and it sounds fucking stupid.

Then I saw the Miro segment and it was fucking stupid

Then I heard Chuck Taylor call FTR "weenies" which is fucking stupid.

AEW going out of it's way to kill the good faith it built in the first hour.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oracle said:


> Who the fuck is Billy Mitchell?
> 
> some D grade celeb?


He's held the record for some arcade games, although a lot of those are kind of in question, if you ever saw The King of Kong he was in that.








Billy Mitchell (gamer) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From Jericho embarrassing himself with Luther, followed by Orange Cassidy saying weenies and having a match.

What a shit start to the second hour.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Derek30 said:


> It‘ll be fun when he beats the ever living shit out of Kip during the wedding. Epic.


No, no, no, no, no. You do not get to excuse this shitty booking by fantasy booking a turn. Miro should have come in as a top singles star and stayed as a top singles star. None of this 'comedic' bottom of the card bullshit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

*William James Mitchell Jr.* (born July 16, 1965) is an American video game player and restaurateur. He rose to national prominence in the 1980s when _Life_ included him in a photo spread of game champions during the height of the golden age of arcade games. 

---

Fuck sake.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

sim8 said:


> No, no, no, no, no. You do not get to excuse this shitty booking by fantasy booking a turn. Miro should have come in as a top singles star and stayed as a top singles star. None of this 'comedic' bottom of the card bullshit


It‘s going to happen and I can’t wait.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Then I heard Chuck Taylor call FTR "weenies" which is fucking stupid.


Agree with you on everything, but it was actually OC who called them weenies, bc you know, he never speaks..


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I dont know who Billy Mitchell is and why he can help organise a party. Look into Billy Mitchell and I still don't know why he can help organise a party 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How and Why do they get it so right and yet so wrong at the same time? 

Hour one absolutely brilliant TV

Hour two just a total mess


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

punkypower said:


> Agree with you on everything, but it was actually OC who called them weenies, bc you know, he never speaks..


Appreciate the correction.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dark Order geeks doing comedy. Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Derek30 said:


> It‘s going to happen and I can’t wait.


You can't wait for Miro to turn on Kip and become more than the joke he is being presented as? Ok great, neither can I. All I'm saying he should never have been presented as a joke in the first place.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

sim8 said:


> I dont know who Billy Mitchell is and why he can help organise a party. Look into Billy Mitchell and I still don't know why he can help organise a party 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


Only Billy Mitchell I know is from Eastenders


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only Billy Mitchell I know is from Eastenders


I wanted to make this joke earlier but wasn't sure how many brits we have here haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a good segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

OC Vs 10 sucked.

MJF and Jericho is good though.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Amazing how an 1 year old segment where Jericho/MJF rambled about the inner circle plays into this.

The continuity in AEW is great


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Please keep MJF away from Chris Jericho, for the love of god. The Jericho we are getting right now is going to drag MJF down


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This better lead to MJF getting his own stable. Funny how he left out Sammy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Best promote Brandi's bullshit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why can’t Anna Jay wear trunks as good as Britt’s


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Can talk, can’t wrestle.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britt looks outstanding. Put the belt on her. its time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match is too long. Give it 3 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Simple match. See AEW you dont need 20 minutes each time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britt looks outstanding. Put the belt on her. its time.


Exactly. Hope she doesnt get injured. Love her as a heel.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Barker's ass definitely looks bigger I can say that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sitting in that wheelchair for the past 6 months did wonders for Britt's booty. 😉


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn they are stacking it next week vs the VP Debate.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine your 30th year anniversary match including Luther...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Britt is 100 times better as a heel.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck you Jericho just retire


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine you 30th year anniversary match including Luther...


Well its against one of his best friends so I guess it ain't that bad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL JR flat out swearing on live TV🤣


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Britt is 100 times better as a heel.


Absolutely. Great use of a heel turn.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Well its against one of his best friends so I guess it ain't that bad.


Yeah but that's personal stuff. There are a heap of better options out there though. I would've tried to have got Lance Storm and done Jericho Vs Storm in some capacity.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The music stopped them from beating up the ref. Smh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Butcher, Baker, Candlestick Maker.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a shame.

I wanted to see Bryce get beat up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does this really need to be 15 minutes?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Does this really need to be 15 minutes?


Would do more for Moxley if he beat the midcard guy in 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great camera work with Butcher preying on Moxley from behind


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is this for the belt? You know, too many pointless defenses against guys who havent earned it actually devalues your belt, not the other way around.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did they goad him into putting the belt on the line or something?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this for the belt?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Did they goad him into putting the belt on the line or something?


Apparently Moxley voluntarily put the belt on the line. Don't ask me why though, I don't think a proper reason was given.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Did they goad him into putting the belt on the line or something?



No. This company just does shit sometimes to do it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Apparently Moxley voluntarily put the belt on the line. Don't ask me why though, I don't think a proper reason was given.





RainmakerV2 said:


> No. This company just does shit sometimes to do it.


Ahh alrighty then lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show has way too many 15 minute matches where you know the winner before the bell rings. Shit gets borrrrringgg.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Quelle surprise...


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Love Butcher, but he's looking super gassed right now. He's not used to these long singles matches. Should work on his fitness imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's up with Moxley submitting all the big guys lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What's up with Moxley submitting all the big guys lol



Dont ya know. He trains MMA since he left Vince and wrestled Minoru Suzuki once.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This Moxley weekly title defence thing reminds me of Cody before he faced Brodie..before he lost the belt..
I think at this rate Archer is going to win the world title and shock the world.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow this thread looks dead I’m guessing it was another trash show ?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


God, I really hope Cage wins. Nothing against Hobbs, but he still has that jobber stank on him. I wonder if Cage can even lift him for the drill claw though?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> Wow this thread looks dead I’m guessing it was another trash show ?



A lot of "good wrestling" but its all pretty much filler and you know the winner of each match before the bell rings. Aint much to talk about other than Britt looking absolutely delicious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dont ya know. He trains MMA since he left Vince and wrestled Minoru Suzuki once.


That Suzuki match was dope tho


The Definition of Technician said:


> This Moxley weekly title defence thing reminds me of Cody before he faced Brodie..before he lost the belt..
> I think at this rate Archer is going to win the world title and shock the world.


I'd be super surprised if he does. I think he keeps it a year.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A solid consistent first hour, followed up by a mostly poor second hour.

Starks vs Allin was a great start. Cody cut a very good promo but I wasn’t a fan of the brawl, we’ve seen far too many of them in Wrestling. FTR vs SCU was unsurprisingly a solid match, gotta love Tully’s heel work too.

Then unfortunately the episode derailed somewhat. To go from Jericho vs Kassidy, to Jericho then brawling with Luther, to then Orange Cassidy having a match was straight up garbage. Luckily MJF came and saved us with an entertaining segment. Britt Baker’s in ring return was decent enough, she’s far more enjoyable and watchable as a heel. Moxley vs Butcher was meh, would have preferred Moxley facing Pentagon or Fenix.

Overall Opinion
Good first hour, the first 20-25 minutes of the second hour were dreadful, then the show finished on an average note - 6.5/10


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Wow this thread looks dead I’m guessing it was another trash show ?


It was actually pretty good. I'd say definitely more good than bad.

I've noticed it as well, it just seems like the AEW fans aren't as interested in the product as they were a month ago. I do think the predictability and bad booking plays a big part in that and they've finally given up on it unfortunately. 3-4 weeks ago we were hitting close to 50 pages and we're now lucky to get to half that.

Look at tonight's show. What matches were truly unpredictable? Everyone knew Jericho would beat Private Party guy, Moxley would retain, FTR would retain, Baker would win, OC would win. Only match that was unpredictable was Darby/Starks which was over in the first 20 minutes so why bother sticking around?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs. Starks was freaking great, this has been a really good feud. Both guys feel like bona fide stars and I hope it can keep going for a while with maybe two more matches.

FTR vs. SCU was my favourite FTR match so far in AEW. SCU are three really good workers, especially Kazarian who is very underrated. The finish was a carbon copy of Heenan with Rude and Warrior at WM5. The work in this match was very high level and polished I thought.

Cody's promo was unreal. I think he genuinely may be the best promo in the business right now, he had me hanging on every word. So, my feeling now is they may not go through with a heel turn at this stage and instead have him as the brooding babyface. I don't get the hate for Cody, I mean by today's standards he looks and acts like a superstar in a business that has been lacking them. He is one of the guys who makes AEW feel like a big time promotion, rather than a upmarket indie, which is what IMPACT feels like nowadays.

Jericho vs. Isiah was a little boring/long but picked up towards the end. Jericho still doing a Lionsault with the weight he's put on is impressive. Once again, this was Chris putting over a younger wrestler even in defeat. That seems to be his role now, although I think he may get one last big push down the line after a hiatus.

I really liked #10's offense against Cassidy. He could be the 'muscle' of the Dark Order with a little bit of a push. Cassidy winning was nailed on to get something back after last week. I still don't find him very entertaining though, it's the same thing every week.

MJF/Jericho segment was GOLD again. I like how AEW references past storylines, trying to tie things together. In this case, bringing up Jericho trying to recruit MJF a year ago. My feeling after this segment is that MJF could depose Jericho as leader of the Inner Circle leading to Jericho taking a break. Oh yeah and sign me up for Hager vs. Wardlow. AEW has tons of hosses now and I'm all for it.

Britt Baker looked good in her return. She seemed better in the ring than before which is important because she kind of sucked in the ring, but is one of the most charismatic women's wrestlers around.

The main event was pretty good, but Butcher gassed and was struggling with his cardio. Even so, it was good to see him given some spotlight as B&B have been an underrated part of AEW. I liked the physicality of the match and I love the way Mox is booked to be honest - he feels like an invincible badass, so when he does drop the belt it's going to feel momentous. It's clear Butcher is best suited to a tag team, but giving Mox a tough fight is good for his credibility.

Another fun two hours of Dynamite that flew by.

Can't wait for next week's show! Cage vs. Hobbs will be a slobberknocker and Brodie vs. Cody is probably gonna be awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311480929509085184


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So the 8-man tournament is to set up Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear right? And then set up Moxley vs Omega at Revolution. 

Luther/Serpentico vs Jericho/Hager is pure Jericho wrestling his buddy on his 30 year anniversary show. Crud ass match though that will have no fan interest, nor should it. Maybe they get in Lance Storm to referee it or something. 

Giving Dog Collar match on the show seems weird given the VP debate but the debate is 9pm to 11pm, so really AEW does have one hour of show to fill - put the dog collar match on in the first hour and hide Jericho's match in the second hour where the layfans will have already left anyways.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So good to see baker back. She looks good and had a good showing in her return.

The cassidy Jericho match was better than expected, loved cassidy pulling out Jericho's tricks.

Mjf segment with Jericho was awesome . Makes me think he's gonna disband inner circle and join with mjf.

I was really hoping Eddie Kingston was gonna announce pac as the main event opponent but oh well.

Darby vs ricky was outstanding.

Scu vs ftr was pretty good, ftr had a bunch of dickish segments and they were all good.

The main event definitely shouldn't have been for the title

The orange cassidy match kinda sucked, they should push the other guy over him lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This Moxley weekly title defence thing reminds me of Cody before he faced Brodie..before he lost the belt..
> I think at this rate Archer is going to win the world title and shock the world.


They are totally telling a story the last few months. That Moxley beat up and struggling to win matches. He's not dominating anyone like he was last year. He's beat up and opponent getting ton of offense on him. 


They are doing this for a reason and I think it's so they can do two Mox/Archer matches. My guess Archer totally destroys Moxley on October 14th show. With Moxley getting next to no offense in. But he's tough enough to hang on for 15 minutes or whatever. With the finish being Moxley out cold and beaten and Archer goes for pin. But tv time runs out and match ends in a draw.


Moxley undefeated streak and title reign saved by match ending in a draw. That way they set up rematch at Full Gear. With Archer/Jake saying he should be champ and at Full Gear there will be no time limits or draws to save him. Announcers etc doubt Moxley can beat Archer. With Moxley going into ppv big underdog and of course he rebounds and wins clean at the PPV.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anyone know who the black chick in the yellow dress was in the crowd tonight? She looked bad af!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So the 8-man tournament is to set up Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear right? And then set up Moxley vs Omega at Revolution.


Omega and Page could cost each other the tournament and still set up match at Full Gear. The thing is there is 3 and half months between Full Gear and Revolution. So winner of this tournament might be getting title match on tv special in saw early January. Then they can build to Revolution with Page or Omega. I know everyone assumes heel Omega will be next champ. But I wouldn't be surprised if they go with Page.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Good:

Darby/Starks, Cody promo, FTR promo, SCU promo, Hangman, FTR/SCU, MJF/Jericho, Eddie Kingston's pre match promo, Moxley/Butcher (Acceptable, not awesome though)

The Bad:

Kip/Miro segment, Best Friends constant attempt to get "weenies" over, Cassidy/Ten, Baker/Velvet

The Ugly:

Brandi's dive (Get her off TV), The Buck segment, Jericho/Luther

I'll give this one a 6/10. If they cut the stupid bullshit out and gave us an hour two that was as good as hour one it would've gone close to being an 8 or a 9. I was really enjoying myself and finding it hard to look away until Jericho came waltzing out.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A lot of "good wrestling" but its all pretty much filler and you know the winner of each match before the bell rings. Aint much to talk about other than Britt looking absolutely delicious.


Britt is sexy tho. Cole is a lucky guy


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does anyone know who the black chick in the yellow dress was in the crowd tonight? She looked bad af!


Her Instagram is ms_cargill she's a fitness model trying to get into wrestling. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

peep4life said:


> Her Instagram is ms_cargill she's a fitness model trying to get into wrestling.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Well she certainly exceeds in the looks department. She would make an awesome valet for a main event heel.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBYaZuHn6YK/


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> God damnit Jericho


What's the matter?

For months you and others have bitched and complained about Luther being in AEW because of Jericho. How many times has some version of this phrase been said on this forum week after week;

'If Jericho wants to get his friend a job in AEW, he should be forced to work with him'.

Well rejoice!!!!

Tony and AEW has heard your cries and is giving you what has been demanded. 

This is just another shining example.

 AEW listens to their fans!

You're welcome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i want to see part of the debate Next week but ill watch Dynamite. How many people were in attendance because it sounded like a good amount but looked more empty than usual


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is the MJF/Wardlow-Inner Circle heading??


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> What's the matter?
> 
> For months you and others have bitched and complained about Luther being in AEW because of Jericho. How many times has some version of this phrase been said on this forum week after week;
> 
> ...


I said no such thing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Well she certainly exceeds in the looks department. She would make an awesome valet for a main event heel.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBYaZuHn6YK/


Nah man, not my jam. Hate muscular chicks.



ripcitydisciple said:


> What's the matter?
> 
> For months you and others have bitched and complained about Luther being in AEW because of Jericho. How many times has some version of this phrase been said on this forum week after week;
> 
> ...


Man, I've been here a pretty long time and I don't think I've ever seen anyone say they want to see Chris Jericho Vs Luther. I've seen a shit ton of people saying that Luther should be sacked and that he shouldn't have a job simply based on being Jericho's mate.

For months AEW fans have argued "He's only a jobber on Dark! It's not like he's on Dynamite!".

And now he is...and it no doubt will be defended just like you are doing now


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I said no such thing


Did I specifically say you said the quote?

No.

Did I point out that you bitch and complain about Luther being employed?

Yes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did I specifically say you said the quote?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


You're fabricating things though. Nobody ever said they wanted Chris Jericho Vs Luther as a matter of fact we've said the opposite.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did I specifically say you said the quote?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


You said me and others. If you're excluding me in this as you claim, then why the fuck would you expect me to rejoice? If you were addressing others with that bit as well, then maybe you shouldn't be directly quoting my post to do that, just a thought. 

I will continue to express my frustrations with Luther as I see fit; if you have an issue with that, then I suggest you use this lovely little thing called the ignore feature.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Really good show this week:

Darby vs. Starks was a really fun sprint type of match, and this feud isn't over I'll bet.

Dr. Britte vs. Red Velvet was one of the formers best matches. And sign the latter if you can AEW, she's good.

Eddie Kingston continues to be god-tier on the mic.

Mox vs. Butcher was awesome, and the latter got a huge rub this week.

The big brawl was really fun, and the Jericho/MJF story is intriguing.

Hobbs vs. Cage and the dog collar match both sound potentially badass.

The tournament sounds like a cool idea.

Really the only negative that I can find, doesn't have to do with what was on the show, but who wasn't. They've got to find a way to get Shida on the show more consistently. Nights like tonight in particular just show how underused she and the women's title are used.

But that aside, great night.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> You said me and others. If you're excluding me in this as you claim, then why the fuck would you expect me to rejoice? If you were addressing others with that bit as well, then maybe you shouldn't be directly quoting my post to do that, just a thought.
> 
> I will continue to express my frustrations with Luther as I see fit; if you have an issue with that, then I suggest you use this lovely little thing called the ignore feature.


Do you know how to read?

*For months you and others have bitched and complained about Luther being in AEW because of Jericho.*

Notice the period at the end? That signifies that my thought on this is complete. In that sentence I WAS naming you specifically. Therefore, me quoting you was relevant.


*How many times has some version of this phrase been said on this forum week after week;

If Jericho wants to get his friend a job in AEW, he should be forced to work with him'.*

I included these two sentences together because they are of the same thought but different from the first. Notice I used no possessive words like 'you'. I left it innocuous. Again, notice the period at the end.

Even if you haven't physically typed that quote, you have without a doubt 'liked' the person who has posted a version of it. And no, I am not going to search around and post it in a future post it to you. I have better things to do. If you want to lie about it then you do you.

That being said, The rest of my post is relevant to you.

*Well rejoice!!!!

Tony and AEW has heard your cries and is giving you what has been demanded.

This is just another shining example.

AEW listens to their fans!

You're welcome.*


So tell me again why I shouldn't have quoted you?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Another fantastic show! Darby-Starks was the best opening match on Dynamite since Cody-Kingston. It was intense, hard-hitting and believable. I hope they have more matches.

Cody’s promo was, as usual, excellent. And I actually liked the brawl that erupted. Again, it was very intense, and the hatred between Cody and Brodie was almost palpable. They also furthered the Anna-Brandi feud at the same time. 

FTR vs SCU was a textbook wrestling match. SCU looked really good, even in defeat. 

The 8-man tournament announcement was pretty cool. With Omega, Jungle Boy and Fenix already in, I hope the other five are Hangman, Penta, Sammy, Miro and Cage.

The MJF-Inner Circle thing has really piqued my interest. I’m looking forward to seeing where this goes.

My only “gripe”: Why is AEW pretending that Nick Jackson is there? He’s obviously not, for the second week in a row.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Whats with Cody taking shots at Kenny. Also, I think I heard him say Tully called him to get him on the show he left to film. Good brawl. Best part of the show for me. 

MJF/Jericho angle is interesting. I got the vibe that MJF wants in and replace Sammy. 

Hangman vs Kenny should be the finals of the singles tournament for the world title shot at FG. Will be a slobber knocker. 

Kingston promo and mainevent was good. 

Good show overall. Next week's show looks great.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-MJF/Jericho is good
-Butcher has been hitting the gym harder than most of the roster
-I believe AEW is responding to the ask for FTW championship matches (it will be interesting to see how they differentiate it from the other belts)
-Baker had a good match
-The opener with Allin and Starks is why AEW needs a welterweight world championship (these guys need to be recognized with a world title)
-I like FTR as the voice of the critics (talking about backyard wrestling and comedy acts)
-They delivered a tease for the main event to hook us
-This was probably the best episode, front and back, in a while


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You are about to be surprised @Chip Chipperson this show really frustrated and pleased me at the same time

Starks vs darby was absolutely fantastic. I loved the psychology and the back work playing in to the finish. a great showcase of the future. very well done. and im excited for the hoss fight between hobbs and cage. great way to start the show.

Then the frustration began. Codys entire fucking promo pissed me off. I dont give a rats cunt about why you people shake hands, I don't give a rats cunt about snoop dogg, I appreciate Rosaria cause shes hot. and a good actress. I dont know what a Jennifer nettles is. Yes im aware his allowed to promote his new show but it annoyed me. that's why you have twitter and interviews etc. Then we get the big dramatic hammy acceptance after the big hammy rejection. at this point im cursing the screen. then we get the cliché pull apart brawl. not once. not twice but three fucking times and to make me damn near stroke out we have a women's pull apart brawl. that segment could have been accomplished in 5 fucking minutes fuck me sideways!!!

I was so angry i skipped the majority of the tag match but I caught the end and was in a good mood again due to the finish. love good old school tag wrestling. thank you boys. Also enjoyed the pre match promos. simple effective stuff. and im a happy chap again. I love point a to point b booking. I was so pleased I enjoyed the best friends FTR stuff. and the weenies stuff only elicited a playfully angry oii mate Australian response.

The proceeding match I enjoyed. the dark order boys being goofs made me smile and OC with the beach break was a great spot. the dudes strong. and the beach break is an absolutely appropriate move for a chill guy gimmick. once again. simple point a to b booking and non thick comedy works. a decent palette cleanser for my mood.

im doing shit out of order I know. but im upset. jericho and kassidy was decent. and then.....they......involved.......uncle....fester. and I immediately wanted to drown kittens and beat old ladies over the head with said corpses. it was kept short or so I thought but i have some positivity left for this. I liked kassidy pulling jericho spots and getting decked mid air. and then we have unbridled rage. because we have more Luther bullshit and to top it off we get a luther match next week. Tony. I hope your missus fucks your father in your bed. 

britt was an immediate skip not that i dont like her but she is not enough to douse the burning anger i had in my gut

main event was fine. Butcher did very well for himself. nice story yada yada right guy won. yada yada

oh and the inner circle mjf stuff was good. could we see sammy be exiled for MJF, could MJF excommunicate jericho and usurp his throne? I dunno but im excited for it.

this shows a 6 if the cody segment didnt drag on and on for so long it would have been an high 6. if Luther doing anything of relevance didnt happen it would have been a 7. but tony and cody and brandi just had to kick me in the balls and taint this week.

Chaos project vs inner circle better be the only low point of next week tone. and it better be 5 minutes or ill be wishing for a stray football from whichever team you own hitting you in your balls


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Was an Ok show bearable at least. Honestly I don't know if it's just me but I feel like they're lacking in segments and promos. Way too long matches on dynamite and not enough of that. I'm curious to see where things are going with Jericho and MJF and even The Young Bucks. Would've liked it if Mox and Archer would've done something promo wise though. The main event scene has been lacking that big time and unfortunately Covid has played a part in both main event pictures involving Cage and now Archer. Goodness gracious Miro is looking a complete joke. I already want him away from Kip Sabian pronto. That segment was ridiculous. Just abysmal. 

On a positive note, Britt Baker's curves are looking really hot and her ring work is sexy too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Starks is such a star.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Starks vs Darby was great.

Should've been the main event.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

this past week I watched raw and Smackdown for the first time in over 12 months. I know it’s hard to watch a wrestling show without knowing the storylines, but heck it was hard to watch. Then I watched dynamite. I may be bias but I can’t see how people choose WWE over AEW (not saying Dynamite is perfect - far from it). This weeks dynamite 7.5/10.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Darby Allin knows everyone man. From Tony Hawk to JPEGMafia
-open up with an explosive match. Nice. Got my attention immediately.
-Starks and Allin have great chemistry. I want to see more from these guys.
-WWE overused brawls and now I don’t feel very moved by this brawl. Not AEWs fault though.
-do something else Bucks. Superkicking commentators is boring now.
-FTR are slimey as hell huh. Love it. Despicable heels.
-wtf is this Miro Sabian vignette - that was absolute trash
-FTR mimicking the dummies around here lol.
-butcher Moxley damn that was good


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> *How many times has some version of this phrase been said on this forum week after week;
> 
> If Jericho wants to get his friend a job in AEW, he should be forced to work with him'.*


I would actually challange you to find any comment saying that Jericho has to work with him, if he wants to have him in AEW. It is easy to make these things up, but pease back them up with evidence.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody claiming the TNT title is the “Ace Title” is fucking garbage and another subtle way of him trying to bury the World Heavyweight title, because he knows that no one buys his sorry ass as a World Champ.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody claiming the TNT title is the “Ace Title” is fucking garbage and another subtle way of him trying to bury the World Heavyweight title, because he knows that no one buys his sorry ass as a World Champ.


I’d buy him as the World Champ


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - great Dynamite

Enjoyed that

The Darby / Starks match was 5* IMO

lots of fun and chaotic - my fav type of show.

Hangman on commentary was great - that tournament is going to be interesting


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The first half of the show was awesome. Starks/Darby was really great.
Second half was pretty weak. Skipped OC/#10 and most of Jericho/Kassidy. Not sure what they're trying to do with MJF and Jericho but I'm enjoying their segments. Mox/Butcher was good.

Next week should be a big one. Hobbs/Cage and Brodie/Cody, damn.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I’d buy him as the World Champ


NOBODY mate.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Cody claiming the TNT title is the “Ace Title” is fucking garbage and another subtle way of him trying to bury the World Heavyweight title, because he knows that no one buys his sorry ass as a World Champ.


I’m with @rich110991. Cody would make a good world champ


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> this past week I watched raw and Smackdown for the first time in over 12 months. I know it’s hard to watch a wrestling show without knowing the storylines, but heck it was hard to watch. Then I watched dynamite. I may be bias but I can’t see how people choose WWE over AEW (not saying Dynamite is perfect - far from it). This weeks dynamite 7.5/10.


I'm the opposite lol


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Butcher should wear a traditional white cotton apron splattered with pigs blood - would be a great look!



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman on commentary was great - that tournament is going to be interesting


Edit - This was really good by Page - sort of aloof, sort of incoherent, drunk and the look on his face when the tournament was announced confirming Omega's singles run.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I’m with @rich110991. Cody would make a good world champ


Ok. A couple of AEW marks will, but Cody has “an ear to the ground” and knows his ass ain’t world champion material.

It’s why he is trying to call a goddamn TV Title an “Ace Title” and burying his World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Ok. A couple of AEW marks will, but Cody has “an ear to the ground” and knows his ass ain’t world champion material.
> 
> It’s why he is trying to call a goddamn TV Title an “Ace Title” and burying his World Heavyweight Championship.


He's a goddamn politician! Tell em' Bdon!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Ok. A couple of AEW marks will, but Cody has “an ear to the ground” and knows his ass ain’t world champion material.
> 
> It’s why he is trying to call a goddamn TV Title an “Ace Title” and burying his World Heavyweight Championship.


”couple of AEW marks”

Have you seen the love Cody gets across socials? My man stop being a gatekeeper and telling people what they like or dislike


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> ”couple of AEW marks”
> 
> Have you seen the love Cody gets across socials? My man stop being a gatekeeper and telling people what they like or dislike


Are you really so stupid as to believe if Cody was World Champion-worthy, that his ass wouldn’t be marching his bad Ric Flair Band ass out there and chasing 10+ World title reigns?

The goddamn piece of shit politician has worked so many of y’all into a frenzy by having the book. Why wasn’t he such a big deal in ROH and NJPW?

Cody rHHHodes workin’ y’all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can only hope Moxley shoots on working next to Cody rHHHodes one day, explaining that his interview after winning the title at Revolution was a shoot. That he really did want Cody to wrestle him in a match, because he knew what Cody was trying to do in burying the World Heavyweight Championship knowing he ain’t on that level and was hiding behind the BS stipulation.

Hope you’re reading this, Cody. You’re a piece of shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Are you really so stupid as to believe if Cody was World Champion-worthy, that his ass wouldn’t be marching his bad Ric Flair Band ass out there and chasing 10+ World title reigns?
> 
> The goddamn piece of shit politician has worked so many of y’all into a frenzy by having the book. Why wasn’t he such a big deal in ROH and NJPW?
> 
> Cody rHHHodes workin’ y’all.


Isn’t this just baseless speculation?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell em' Bdon. Don't let Cody get away with this BS.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Isn’t this just baseless speculation?


It’s a goddamn safe hypothesis.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a very good show, nothing spectacular happened, but it was a good 2 hours of good matches and story development.

Allin/Starks was a very good match. Allin winning clean as I predicted and I think he'll be one of the remaining 5 guys in this tournament for the title.

Cody/Brodie brawl was fun, next week is going to be great, you can just tell they're going to beat the shit out of each other. Nyla randomly getting involved in the brawl was the best part.

FTR/SCU was pretty solid, went on a little too long though.

Jericho/Kassidy was ok

OC/10 didn't need to happen. Bar Brodie Lee and Anna Jay the rest of the group lose way too much and feel irrelevant. In every big faction I remember (Elite, IC, DX, Shield, Evolution etc) you don't see even the lowest ranking members losing to mid-carders in quick fashion. As for OC, I expect we'll see him in this tournament. I'm fine with it as long as he doesn't win.

Britt Baker looked pretty good on her comeback, but I was more impressed with Red Velvet and she also had a good match with Tay Conti on dark on Tuesday as well. She should get signed up.

Jericho/MJF also with the tease. I just think something big is happening next week for the 30th anniversary of Jericho, it has a very "festival of friendship" vibe about it. I'm going to stick with my prediction that MJF is secretly working with the rest of them to remove Jericho from the group and the MJF/Sammy beef is to deliberately throw us off. MJF to be the new IC leader against a face Jericho could be a feud of the year.

Mox/Butcher was fine, although I wanted Fenix or Pentagon. I'm mot sure about Kingston on a PPV main event, I hope Mox is done with him before Full Gear. Either that or add Archer or/and MJF and make it a triple threat or fatal 4 way match.

Overall good show. 8/10


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> The Butcher should wear a traditional white cotton apron splattered with pigs blood - would be a great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - This was really good by Page - sort of aloof, sort of incoherent, drunk and the look on his face when the tournament was announced confirming Omega's singles run.


When he got all huffy when he heard Omega is in the tournament - i got super excited

We all know this is going to go with Omega v Hangman in the finals

and its gonna be beautiful


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is the MJF/Wardlow-Inner Circle heading??


Option A, MJF replaces Sammy in the IC. Warldow turns face and helps sammy deal with IC

Option B, MJF kicks Jericho out of the IC, we get face Jericho vs MJF's inner circle. Wardlow turns face and aligns with Jericho temporarily to fight off IC

Option C, something out of nowhere that no one guessed(most likely)


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts...

I’m impressed that Darby Allin expanded his moveset. And Will Hobbs just gets a title shot like that? Could have at least built towards that match with Allin & Hobbs vs Team Taz.

Are Young Bucks going to superkick JR and Excalibur next? I don’t know how many would complain about that.

So, Cody, is your admission that the women’s title is an Ace title like the world title and the TNT title a sign that the AEW women’s title isn’t going to be relagated to the middle of the card for much longer? Since you've said before that AEW has no midcard titles and that you are not fond of them. Yet that’s exactly how the women’s title has been treated; as a midcard title. And also, if there are multiple Aces in the company, then you forgot to mention FTR.

The brawl was great. It helped further the Cody vs Mr. Brodie Lee story and even helped with the Brandi vs Anna Jay feud too. Although setting up Nyla Rose vs KiLynn King was random, unless I haven’t been paying enough attention to Dark.

Jericho vs Isaiah Kassidy was fine. Jericho Hager vs Chaos Project might be interesting next week. And "Chris Hardy "– lol.

Also, Jericho is totally being set up for a betrayal from the Inner Circle next week for his 30th anniversary, isn’t he? With half of the group, if not all of them, joining MJF.

I can see how the #1 contender’s tournament is good, since even though it disregards the ranking system, it also paves the way for Omega vs Page one way or another at Full Gear. But I can’t help but think that it should really be a trios title tournament, considering the amount of groups that AEW has.

Expanding on that thought, are we getting SCU & Sydal vs FTR & Spears vs Best Friends & OC in the future, considering the threads that have been weaved over the last few weeks? Why else have Shawn Spears appear on Dynamite, when he hasn’t done anything relevant since his feud with Cody from last year? Aside from his match with Sydal on Late Night Dynamite.

The Brush with Greatness segment would benefit if one of those matches went to a time limit draw.

The Dark Order looked like jobbers again, after 10 lost to OC. If this is supposed to be one of the top heel groups in the company, shouldn’t they look more credible? Isn’t this what guys like Griff Garrison, Shawn Dean, and even Nakazawa/Avalon/Cutler/Stunt are for? To job and put over the Dark Order?

Britt Baker looked great tonight. AEW should sign Red Velvet for sure. And it seems like AEW has settled on the women being the co-main event of Dynamite. Not complaining – it’s something for them – but they still need to do a better job on building other female wrestlers outside of Baker, Nyla & Brandi. Maybe JR or Schiavone should have sit down interview with Shida and Rosa? Just an idea.

Of course another big guy – The Butcher – jobs to Moxley. Is Moxley going to beat Luchasaurus next, after he beats Archer? Between jobbing out big guys, women’s division not being the main event of Dynamite once, and constant shoots on WWE, I swear that those booking the show has some sort of complex.

So with Blade absent from the main event, he’s likely dealing with the Allie & QT situation.

So, it’s seems that Full Gear is building towards a 3 way dance between Moxley, Archer and Kingston at this point, due to Kingston’s heavy involvement in the absence of Archer.



bdon said:


> Ok. A couple of AEW marks will, but Cody has “an ear to the ground” and knows his ass ain’t world champion material.


He's held the ROH title and the NWA title. He could easily contend for the AAA mega Championship or the FTW Championship if he wanted to.

He just doesn't want to be Jarrett or Triple H with the AEW title.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Allin/Starks was a OK, wasted on TV with a clean win so this feud is over now, right?

Cody/Brodie brawl was stupid, Ive seen two year olds throwing better punches why do their brawls look so fake? Dog collar chain match on TV with limited buld up yet Omega/Page Brokeback Mountain goes on for months...yawn

FTR/SCU was really good, big fan of all combatants, more of this!

Jericho/Kassidy was ok

OC v10, 3rd loss for Dark Order in 2 days, I echo the clever sentiments that apart for Brodie/Anna and perhaps Grayson/Uno no-one cares about the jobbers

Britt Baker beats Red Velvet in comeback, shame that Velvet loses so much, sure Tay Conti did very noticeably lead her through the Dark match but she has look, character and a better moveset than many already signed

Jericho/MJF together I want to see less than Jericho v Luther

Mox/Butcher was OK decent defense and opponent, do not like Butcher wrestling in Sailor trousers he wrestled good though, Khan seems to have a thing about submission finishes recently throughout the roster 

Massive potential but continues to disappoint, bit like Fulham FC


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Britt Baker may have been the best thing last night. She had a great match; she looked dominant but still held a competitive match against Velvet. She got her whole shtick in about DMD. It was cheap, it was dirty, it was brutal. That's an excellent way to bring her back. We need a follow up promo next week.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> Hope you’re reading this, Cody. You’re a piece of shit.


Bro i think you need to take a break.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Thoughts...
> 
> I’m impressed that Darby Allin expanded his moveset. And Will Hobbs just gets a title shot like that? Could have at least built towards that match with Allin & Hobbs vs Team Taz.
> 
> ...


He can’t say that about the Tag Team division, because he was too busy still in his feelings that Omega, despite not having much of a push and the company trying like hell to keep him on the back burner, still gets listed as a company Ace and is in line for Wrestler of the Year at this point.

Cody is fucking insecure as hell and mentioning tag team champs would require that he prop Page and Kenny for bringing prestige to Tag Titles in a company that uses its tag division as the backbone of the company. A couple of singles acts stole the show with the best story in wrestling, and it didn’t fucking require 10 minute promos pandering to people to believe that they are the best “belllllll tuhhh bellllllll” wrestlers, didn’t require any crazy match stipulations, or even an unrealistic amount of crimson-mask blood spots. They simply told their story in-ring while carrying the division until a couple of legit superstars came along and allowed them to go back to focusing on the singles division.

With Omega quickly on his way to winning the World Heavyweight Championship.

So, Cody has decided to preemptively kill that notion by eliminating tag team acts as a potential company Ace, despite the company being proud of propping tag team wrestling.

Cody is trying to bury anyone and everyone around him basically.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I think it's gonna be Sammy v MJF at Full Gear


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Britt Baker may have been the best thing last night. She had a great match; she looked dominant but still held a competitive match against Velvet. She got her whole shtick in about DMD. It was cheap, it was dirty, it was brutal. That's an excellent way to bring her back. We need a follow up promo next week.


I didn’t think she was the best thing last night; however she certainly was a positive.

Agree with the rest though, especially regarding her cheap, dirty and brutal win, that’s the biggest transformation she’s made for me, she isn’t a great wrestler but her heel work makes up for her average ability. Her heel based offense last night made her enjoyable and watchable.

Plus as we know, she’s a decent promo worker too.

She has to take the belt of Shida imo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good show overall last night.

-Darby Allin vs Starks was phenomenal. Loved every minute of it. Both guys are awesome in the ring and this opener couldn't have flowed any better. Cool mid air spear from Starks. I liked the Cage/Hobbs interaction at the start too, that should be a real hoss match next week that Hobbs will of course lose. Both guys needed the win desperately here but Starks wasn't hurt in losing IMO, he's too good on the mic which makes him bulletproof. I doubt this is the last time they face each other. Hot opener.

-The Cody promo was INCREDIBLE. I saw that social media and the podcasters this morning were all raving about it. Wish I could have seen it live. The content was good and when he came back to say yes to Brodie's challenge, you could feel the genuine emotion and intensity in his words. Cody is one of the best promos in the business easily. Awesome stuff. Really sold me on the match next week as must see. They're gonna kill each other. Good brawl to ensue afterwards. Could have done without Brandi's flip but its all good. Brodie really needs to win next week though. I don't know how they have him win and protect Cody at the same time, but Cody should in no way win the gold back. Big fight feel coming next week and its slightly unpredictable given that Cody is who he is and the fact that he needs to get his revenge.

-Great FTR promo. Loved the shots they took at Young Bucks about how they keep blowing their opportunities and how they don't deserve a shot at them. Liking the build of this so far, especially when it's sure to be more than a one match feud. Matt Jackson super-kicking Tony was fine, but I'm ready for a real explanation on what the Bucks are thinking now. The superkicks on random people are getting a tad bit old. Enjoyable backstage stuff here though.

-FTR vs SCU was great. Awesome psychology and great in-ring work from both sides. Everything was crisp, but I wouldn't expect anything less from these 4. I like the way they are booking FTR. Just straight up dirty, nasty old school heels. Tully has helped them tremendously and it seems like they are getting a lot more comfortable on the mic, especially Dax who has been great. This is all leading up to Best Friends vs FTR at Full Gear I'm assuming, which should also be really good. Before the match started, it looked like Spears had an issue with Sky. I wouldn't mind a short mini-feud between Spears and Sky. Keeps both men busy and they're sure to have some decent matches.

-Really liked the Hangman commentary and Omega being in the tournament was good story development. The story is moving slow, but it's definitely moving in a good direction. Hangman still wants to be a tag wrestler but he hasn't accepted the fact that Omega has moved on. I'm liking the psychology here. I don't know if Hangman turns on Omega in the tourney or if Omega wins it all. I like that JR made it a point to ask the right questions and point out the fact that Omega hasn't been in singles competition despite the fact that he says he wants to be a singles wrestler. Good continuity and story progression. But like everyone else, I want the meat and potatoes NOW lol. As long as they keep telling a good story though, I don't mind much.

-The show took a bit of a nosedive for half of the 2nd hour here. Everything Jericho is involved in these days has brought the show down for me. Others love it seeing as OC is huge, but I'm personally just over Jericho booking himself with Tony in this manner. I don't know what it is but he is on this kick right now where he just wants to work with lower tier talent. Which is great but can also be bad at times. He is Chris Jericho so it has to be on the main show, but I have to admit that every time he has been on in the last like 2-3 months, he has brought down the quality of the show. The Isaiah Kassidy match wasn't terrible, but went on longer than it should. Now he's facing Luther next week? This was definitely Jericho's choice. I understand that they are great friends so this is just a personal thing for them, but I can't say that I'm interested in it. 

-The Miro/Kip thing I didn't mind as much as others. Everyone doesn't have to be booked like an absolute beast, but I do admit that Miro can be used better than this. Regardless, he has too much charisma and general likability to not be crazy over. Once the Kip stuff is done, I'm looking forward to what's next. Knowing AEW though, the wedding will be a lot more entertaining than WWE's weddings, so there's that at least.

-Didn't really enjoy the Best Friends/Cassidy/Dark Order stuff. I do like 10 though. The guy looks great and his moveset is pretty cool. I just find it hard to care about Dark Order outside of Brodie/Anna Jay/Evil Uno/Grayson/10. The rest of the minions are annoying af. They're great on BTE though.

-The MJF/Jericho backstage segment was gold. This is where the show got back on track. Loved how they called back to their original segment all those months ago about MJF joining Inner Circle. Very interested to see where this goes though. Does MJF take over IC and does Jericho take a break? That would be great. MJF takes over and makes them a top tier stable again, then Jericho comes back as a babyface to feud with MJF for a Revolution match. I would love that.

-Really liked Britt Baker vs Red Velvet. Huge Red Velvet fan. They are using her so much now. She's gotta be getting ready to be signed. She's gorgeous, she's smooth in the ring, and she carried Britt pretty well last night. Britt held her own though and has shown some improvement. She also got a little thicker, which is working very well for her. Got a little ass on her now. She has been missed in this division. Wish we would have got a promo too but that can be saved for later.

-Really good Moxley vs Butcher match. Butcher was gassed mid-way through the match, but it didn't hurt the end result much. I liked the choice but would have preferred Pentagon. As long as it wasn't Blade I was fine with whoever Kingston picked from his group. Liked the ending with Mox submitting Butcher as he locked eyes with Eddie. Its a damn shame that we can't get anymore real build to the Mox/Archer fight at the Ann. show though. COVID screwing shit up again. It was heating up pretty damn well especially after the Hobbs/Mox segment a couple weeks back. Should still be a great match to main event that show though.

I enjoyed tonight's show but it went down in quality for the first half of the 2nd hour. The 2nd half of Hour 2 and all of Hour 1 was great so overall a really good show. If the Jericho stuff didn't happen, it would have been an 8-8.5/10 for me. Next week is gonna be crazy hyped with the dog collar match and Cage vs Hobbs.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> NOBODY mate.


Who cares what you think? No fucker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Well she certainly exceeds in the looks department. She would make an awesome valet for a main event heel.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBYaZuHn6YK/


I noticed her in the crowd too, she's hot as fuck. Had to follow her on IG.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Who cares what you think? No fucker.


1. I was joking

2. Who on earth are you?

3. More people care what I think than they do you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. I was joking
> 
> 2. Who on earth are you?
> 
> 3. More people care what I think than they do you.


If he’s Cody rHHHodes, fuck him!

If not, my apologies.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> If he’s Cody rHHHodes, fuck him!
> 
> If not, my apologies.


He could be Cody tbh


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. I was joking
> 
> 2. Who on earth are you?
> 
> 3. More people care what I think than they do you.


You’re an embarrassment.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Brandi doing a dive and taking out 6 dark order dudes was lame as fuck.

Other than that, thought it was a good show.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Luther competing on an ep of Dynamite is sad


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Luther competing on an ep of Dynamite is sad


I agree. Luther should not be on Dynamite at all and should be exclusively on Dark.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

For next weeks show. Its looking like its gonna be an angle heavy show with a crazy main event based off of the match announcements so far. FTR vs TH2.

TH2 isn't too bad in the ring so this should be okay but nothing to be hyped over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311728228621520896


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It was a really good show minus the over the top, WWE-style pull apart brawl between Cody and Brodie. Cody would be a great WWE wrestler with his penchant for sports entertainment and promos. Damn near every segment he does comes off like him begging for Vince and HHHunter to say “Check out how great Cody rHHHodes is doing these days.”

- Darby vs Starks was fucking awesome.

- FTR and SCU was really good with GREAT fucking heel work by FTR. Those two know how to make motherfuckers look great. They GET the psychology of pro wrestling. They made sure FTR had all of these clean Ws via solid, technical transitions and sequences into roll up attempts. That shit had my house screaming for boring ass SCU to get the upset. Then Tully holds the legs, ref misses Scorpio’s leg on the rope, and my house was furious. Goddamn great heel work.

- Page’s commentary was comical. He is straight up jilted lover and refusing to accept Kenny’s done with him. “Oh yeah? He’s a single’s star? Did HE say that? Why hasn’t he wrestled in single’s competition!?”

Then spitting out the drink when he heard Kenny doing single’s tourney, saying that he needs “to get out of here.”

He may have oversold it, but the drama is good shit, pal!

- Britt Baker looked good in her return. Red Velvet has a spot in this business and on this roster. With just these two, more Thunder Rosa appearances, Penelope, Nyla Rose, and Shida - throw in Shanna possibly returning soon - and the women’s division becomes far more credible.

- Jericho continues to embarrass himself. Well, I don’t think he cares enough to be embarrassed. He seems to be in “who gives a fuck” mode, not much different than Kenny seemed in the first 6 months Dynamite existed. Jericho probably needs to take some time off and recharge his batteries. 

It wasn’t a bad match, probably went a little long, but it just doesn’t need to occur. There are better ways to get over the undercard guys than dragging your biggest stars down to their level.

- Jericho and MJF picked up the show. Great call back as my 9 year old son was screaming and repeating their last back and forth from last November.

Calling it now: MJF takes Sammy’s spot in the Inner Circle, ousts Jericho by Spring, and has a feud going (and being put over) with babyface Jericho by this time next year. Likely much sooner.

- Moxley’s time as champ is running on fumes. They have exhausted the company’s monster heels. They have established that Moxley can find a way around beating bigger opponents, so it is fast approaching a time for his story to come to a hault at the hands of someone just a little more “resilient”.

Really good show.

@Chip Chipperson, I saw you speaking about the AEW fans not being as into the show lately. I think it has more to do with the lack of complaints by myself, you, and the rest of the gang. With them not doing as much stupid shit, I haven’t bitched much. You and a few others not watching as regularly anymore to complain, and team “AEW Can Do No Wrong” simply isn’t posting as much.

They were bigger fans of arguing with us than anything else basically. Hah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> You’re an embarrassment.


No fun zone because Rich 110991 says so.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Garbage show all around.

Brandi taking out the dark order as they catch her then slowly realize we have to fall? was hilarious so bad. Cody and Brandi stink the entire show up.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Was pretty impressed by Butcher. They should just have him strike on his own in singles. Although he tapped a little quickly, perhaps? I think the fact that Archer is not there has opened a ton of interesting possibilites. I remember back in the day in TNA, everytime something unexpected happened like someone not showing up for a match and so forth, it made things better. I think it's because the booker don't have to stick with what he is in his book so there's more freedom.



Mercian said:


> Allin/Starks was a OK, wasted on TV with a clean win so this feud is over now, right?


Yea if anything, have Starks win in a lucky way. So that it keeps the heat going. If the face wins, it's pointless to keep the feud going. I have no idea why they would do this.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

rich110991 said:


> You’re an embarrassment.


I think it’s fairly evident at this point that he gets off on being a passive aggressive d-bag.

“I don’t care about AEW anymore and I barely keep up with it, but I’ll spend hours in this section weekly and post 100 damn times about how much I don’t care about it”.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I think it’s fairly evident at this point that he gets off on being a passive aggressive d-bag.
> 
> “I don’t care about AEW anymore and I barely keep up with it, but I’ll spend hours in this section weekly and post 100 damn times about how much I don’t care about it”.


What person have I blocked are you on about? Lol


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Solid show.

Darby vs Starks was a great opener. I could watch them go a couple more times.

FTR are winning me over with the old school heel moves.

Love the idea of Cody vs Brodie in a dog collar match.

I was kinda surprised by the Butcher. Big man moves plus even working on the leg. That match was better than I expected.

Heel Britt >>>>>>>> baby face Britt.

MJF/Jericho I can’t figure out yet. Partnership or somehow MJF takes over the IC maybe?

Hangman/Omega collision course is gonna be good.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Darby-Starks was great.

Liked Darby countering Starks’ spear into a guillotine choke, and the development of Darby’s submission techniques.

Loved Starks counter spear and his selling of the back injury leading to the coffin drop finish.

Would like to see more of these two.

Cody’s promo was good ... he brings intensity ... the build up of saying “no” and walking away then coming back with “no regrets” was great.

That was so emphatic they could have left it at that. The brawl afterwards was not great, but okay, and it sets up Cody/Brandi and Brodie/AJ...but I still don’t get the point of Dark Order being Brodie and a bunch of jobbers.

I do agree with the “Ace Championship” criticism of Cody.

FTR/SCU was great. Really enjoy watching FTR ... great use of the fake to get Daniels tossed them relying on Tully for the win. Good stuff.

Jericho-Kassidy was alright ... but wrestling a tag team guy in his first singles match?

Jericho just feels tired at the moment ... maybe after this “Anniversary” and conclusion of the MJF angle he needs some time off to recharge and frankly to lose some weight and get in better shape.

Kip Sabian is awful.

Hate what they’re doing with Miro.

OC-10 ... getting tired of the 180-pound super punch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I think it’s fairly evident at this point that he gets off on being a passive aggressive d-bag.
> 
> “I don’t care about AEW anymore and I barely keep up with it, but I’ll spend hours in this section weekly and post 100 damn times about how much I don’t care about it”.


I literally watched live? I said the show was good this week?

Man, I get not liking me but blind hatred is just ridiculous. I legitimately put the show over and said it was good and you guys STILL want to fight and somehow I'm the troll or passive aggressive douchebag.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I literally watched live? I said the show was good this week?
> 
> Man, I get not liking me but blind hatred is just ridiculous. I legitimately put the show over and said it was good and you guys STILL want to fight and somehow I'm the troll or passive aggressive douchebag.


Work on your jokes then mate.

I don’t know how I was meant to pick up on the fact that you were joking. I might of found it funny if I could have and wouldn’t have responded the way I did.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I literally watched live? I said the show was good this week?
> 
> Man, I get not liking me but blind hatred is just ridiculous. I legitimately put the show over and said it was good and you guys STILL want to fight and somehow I'm the troll or passive aggressive douchebag.


And this is why the discussions have been a little more quiet: the shows have been a little better. Nothing ground-breaking happening, but there also hasn’t been much in the way of stupid shit to complain about.

Even in the past, when both sides of the divide typically found a show to be “good”, the weekly live discussion would be slow.

...unless someone would just ascribe quotes to us complaining when we hadn’t haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Work on your jokes then mate.
> 
> I don’t know how I was meant to pick up on the fact that you were joking. I might of found it funny if I could have and wouldn’t have responded the way I did.


It's not a joke for you, it's a joke for me and bdon really. It's a running joke that I egg bdon on when he goes off at Cody. That's why I've called Cody a "Goddamn politician!" 3 or 4 times despite not really feeling that way.

Jokes aren't funny when they need to be explained to you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not a joke for you, it's a joke for me and bdon really. It's a running joke that I egg bdon on when he goes off at Cody. That's why I've called Cody a "Goddamn politician!" 3 or 4 times *despite not really feeling that way.*
> 
> Jokes aren't funny when they need to be explained to you.


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Luther competing on an ep of Dynamite is sad


I think Jericho just wants his boy on his 30th anniversary special


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not a joke for you, it's a joke for me and bdon really. It's a running joke that I egg bdon on when he goes off at Cody. That's why I've called Cody a "Goddamn politician!" 3 or 4 times despite not really feeling that way.
> 
> Jokes aren't funny when they need to be explained to you.


I don’t think we’re talking about the same thing but ah well. Have a nice day.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think Jericho just wants his boy on his 30th anniversary special


Yeah, he clearly had freedom to choose his opponent. A shame Lance Storm couldn't go down for one more match.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzn2lzDpFz/


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

miro is playin among us with some aew folks


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Right Cody is back

Theyve had a brawl and its all set for Dog Collar Chain (Sadly on TV rather than PPV)

Really wouldve spun this out a bit more as a must see as I guess the popular consensus is the Cody will win thus getting his revenge 


The Dark Order/Brodie beat up Dustin backstage and put a dog collar on him, cut to Brodie berating Cody in the ring from a backstage camera

Jim Ross later that evening tells the viewers that the athletic comission wont sanction a Dog collar match on TV

Cody bleats the next week about he`ll face Brodie on PPV even in the street etc etc, 

I definitely think they could have made this more of a must see angle!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Imagine the reactions if they swerved us, and Cody gets down on all fours and acts like Brodie's bitch, and it becomes his new gimmick-- always wearing the dog collar, with Brodie or Anna Jay holding the chain like a master. It might cause Cornette to blow an O ring.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

The match didnt work but Sting V Hogan was led up brilliantly, Savage V Jake was great also you were happy to pay for the PPV as you wanted that evil SOB to get his comeuppance! 

Dusty was great at getting himself over in stuff like this

I want to see Brodie all over Dark and Dynamite this week rattling the lead and calling Cody the three minute man , lets get our heels truly despicable!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mercian said:


> The match didnt work but Sting V Hogan was led up brilliantly, Savage V Jake was great also you were happy to pay for the PPV as you wanted that evil SOB to get his comeuppance!
> 
> Dusty was great at getting himself over in stuff like this
> 
> I want to see Brodie all over Dark and Dynamite this week rattling the lead and calling Cody the three minute man , lets get our heels truly despicable!


Dusty was another insecure SOB. I grew up loving the Great American Dream only to find out years later that he was a selfish booker, not much different than Cody. 

Dusty once tried booking Rick Steiner to win the title from Flair in a 5 min squash match at Starrcade. This would be the equivalent of Cody booking Matt Jackson to squash Kenny Omega.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Dusty was another insecure SOB. I grew up loving the Great American Dream only to find out years later that he was a selfish booker, not much different than Cody.
> 
> Dusty once tried booking Rick Steiner to win the title from Flair in a 5 min squash match at Starrcade. This would be the equivalent of Cody booking Matt Jackson to squash Kenny Omega.


Whoa now, comparing Rick Steiner to a Buck is blasphemy. The Steiners were a hugely over dominant team that looked the part. Maybe second only to the Road Warriors.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Whoa now, comparing Rick Steiner to a Buck is blasphemy. The Steiners were a hugely over dominant team that looked the part. Maybe second only to the Road Warriors.


I was talking in terms of present day tag team “prestige”. Dax Harwood squashing Kenny if you prefer that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was talking in terms of present day tag team “prestige”. Dax Harwood squashing Kenny if you prefer that.


Yeah, maybe there are just not any modern day comparisons. It is not like Kenny is a franchise carrying multi-time world champ. Maybe one day, but not today. Now Scott Steiner on the other hand would have been very interesting early on had they strapped the rocket on him considering how good he was later on. Sometimes I wonder what could have been done had they tried it when he was in his 20s.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, maybe there are just not any modern day comparisons. It is not like Kenny is a franchise carrying multi-time world champ. Maybe one day, but not today. Now Scott Steiner on the other hand would have been very interesting early on had they strapped the rocket on him considering how good he was later on. Sometimes I wonder what could have been done had they tried it when he was in his 20s.


I went with Kenny in the Flair story, because Flair was the great in-ring technician that Dusty could not be.

Don’t take shit so literal! I’m the one with autistic traits! Leave that shit to me! Haha

I was just trying to leave it in AEW terms. Heh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I went with Kenny in the Flair story, because Flair was the great in-ring technician that Dusty could not be.
> 
> Don’t take shit so literal! I’m the one with autistic traits! Leave that shit to me! Haha
> 
> I was just trying to leave it in AEW terms. Heh


Yeah, I understand. Dusty was over and before Flair though so I give him a pass. He definitely contributed hugely to the business and not many people have much negative to say about him. Cody has classic younger brother syndrome but Dusty was funky like a monkey


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I understand. Dusty was over and before Flair though so I give him a pass. He definitely contributed hugely to the business and not many people have much negative to say about him. Cody has classic younger brother syndrome but Dusty was funky like a monkey


Dustin with Cody’s booking power: discuss!

And that should tell you all you need to know about how good Cody actually is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Dustin with Cody’s booking power: discuss!
> 
> And that should tell you all you need to know about how good Cody actually is.


I would not put Cody in my top tier, but he is still better overall than most of the roster. He is not as good as Dustin was at his peak and he was never world champ. So there is that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I would not put Cody in my top tier, but he is still better overall than most of the roster. He is not as good as Dustin was at his peak and he was never world champ. So there is that.


Exactly my point. Thank you.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Dusty was another insecure SOB. I grew up loving the Great American Dream only to find out years later that he was a selfish booker, not much different than Cody.
> 
> Dusty once tried booking Rick Steiner to win the title from Flair in a 5 min squash match at Starrcade. This would be the equivalent of Cody booking Matt Jackson to squash Kenny Omega.


They did something similar I think when Luger was Champ when he had Mr. Hughes as bodyguard. Rick Steiner walked in and beat Luger in a short time. Maybe it's an idea they kept in a drawer to use later on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> They did something similar I think when Luger was Champ when he had Mr. Hughes as bodyguard. Rick Steiner walked in and beat Luger in a short time. Maybe it's an idea they kept in a drawer to use later on.


Well, Luger sucked, so I’m happy to hear they used the Dog-Faced Gremlin to put Luger in his rightful place on the card.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Well, Luger sucked, so I’m happy to hear they used the Dog-Faced Gremlin to put Luger in his rightful place on the card.


Hey dems fighting words, buddy! Luger did not suck!


----------

